# Aftermarket Head Unit working with OEM Display...



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

They most likely did not use a wiring kit that supports the use of the monochrome screen, or they DID use one that supports it but did not program the adapter to work with it. I know the idatalink maestro supports it when programmed correctly, but do not know what other brands will.


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

That is the module that they used to program it I still have the original package and there are leftover harnesses left in it. I would love to get it work I just don’t know how.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I cannot currently find one, but the is a plastic shroud made to fit in the upper dash box (where the speaker for the Pioneer system sits) that retains the use of the green screen. I am assuming it is still connected and inside the dash somewhere. Do you currently here the chimes, turn signals and other audio feedback?


----------



## Dawson060 (Feb 24, 2020)

Yes I do hear all chimes as well as OnStar calls and chimes. Though they sound different than they used to and sound as if they are coming from a small speaker inside the dash. OnStar calls are also extremely quiet.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

They ARE coming from a small speaker inside the dash. According to iDatalink, ONLY Cruzes with the factory amplifier installed will still produce sounds through the car speakers because they are created by the amplifier.

Are you sure they didn't just unplug the original screen?

If the original screen is still plugged into the wiring, you'll have to pull out the maestro unit from your car, hook it up to a computer and follow the directions on their website to make sure it is programmed properly.

Unfortunately, I can not give any more help as I chose to use Pioneer's modular headunit and replaced the factory screen with the aftermarket one.

Re: Onstar volume. You have to go into the maestro settings from your headunit and turn up the volume that way.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

What is the name of the module that they used to retain your chimes and instant settings?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Snappa said:


> What is the name of the module that they used to retain your chimes and instant settings?


They indicated that the idatalink maestro was used in an earlier post.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> They indicated that the idatalink maestro was used in an earlier post.


I datalink is one of the best modules. I looked into those before but didn’t use it myself because it wasn’t out at the time I did my install and I didn’t want to just redo it but from what I know they have two modules, one for the monochrome screen and the other for I link. If it’s not working they used the wrong module or they don’t know what they were doing during the install. Matter of fact, I don’t know if any module that does not retain that screen when using a double din. Best installing it yourself or going to an independent shop instead of teenagers at Best Buy.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Snappa said:


> but from what I know they have two modules, one for the monochrome screen and the other for I link. If it’s not working they used the wrong module


Correct yet incorrect.
iDatalink does offer 2 modules: a steering wheel control only module and the RR/RR2 radio replacement module. The RR/RR2 enable the monochrome screen only, not the full color mylink screens. This is specifically stated on their website after selecting the make/model/year.

Personally, I’m betting the wire harness is not plugged into the original screen.

That being said, depending on the model of Sony the OP has, they could control the vehicle settings through the aftermarket radio. That’s how it works with some Pioneer radios.


----------



## Nate1488 (May 15, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> They most likely did not use a wiring kit that supports the use of the monochrome screen, or they DID use one that supports it but did not program the adapter to work with it. I know the idatalink maestro supports it when programmed correctly, but do not know what other brands will.


where can I buy one of the monochrome wiring harness to put a aftermarket stereo in I got a JVC touch screen monitor


----------

